# esvagt observer



## builder (Nov 21, 2008)

hi everyone,

i'am planning to build this winter(starting) to build a new ship,the observer from esvagt.
allready have pictures and a small piece a a drawing.
does anyone have more pictures or drawings from this schip?

it's the same vessel as maersk de or don.

greets geert


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

http://www.esvagt.dk/Default.aspx?ID=91

http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=562189

http://www.osk.dk/Default.aspx?ID=155

http://www.yatego.com/steinhagen-mo...6_2,esvagt-observer-gfk-rumpf-im-maßstab-1-50

http://www.jtashipphoto.dk/JTA-Esvagt Observer.htm

http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=262316

http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=238779

http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=238780

http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=238781

http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=262318

http://www.esvagt.dk/Files/Filer/Esvagt_News/Esvagt_News_eng_2006-02.pdf

Hope they do to start with?

Jonty


----------



## builder (Nov 21, 2008)

hey,
thanks for your help,been i contact with esvagt in denmark and they envited me to visit them.will do in a few weeks.

greets geert


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Once again this site shows how versatile it is!

Not a problem!

Jonty


----------



## skjold (Feb 22, 2006)

http://www.steinhagen-modelltechnik.de/htm/esvagt.htm


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Skjold - is that your model of the 'Maersk Dee'? If so, congratulations!

Jonty


----------



## skjold (Feb 22, 2006)

no it is a homepage where you can buy a model hull 149€ 138£


----------



## taufe (Jan 17, 2011)

Sehr informativ und interessant Artikel zu lesen sein .... Dank für die gemeinsame Nutzung es
Baby Taufanzug


----------

